
EFF Border Search Pocket Guide - jewbacca
https://www.eff.org/document/eff-border-search-pocket-guide
======
jewbacca
The upside-down part:

\----

Before your trip:

• _Reduce the data you carry._ Consider using temporary devices, deleting data
from your regular devices, or shifting data to the cloud.

• _Encrypt._ Use strong full-disk encryption, not just weak screen-lock
passwords.

• _Passwords._ Use software to make them long, unpredictable, and memorable.

• _Backup._ In case agents seize your devices, backup your data.

• _Power down._ Do it before arriving at the border, to block high-tech
attacks.

• _Fingerprint locks._ They are weaker than passwords, so don’t rely on them.

• _Apps and browsers._ Agents use them to get from devices to cloud content.
Consider logging out, removing saved login credentials, and uninstalling.

• _But be aware:_ Unusual precautions may make border agents suspicious.

At the border:

What if border agents instruct you to unlock your devices, provide your
passwords, or disclose your social media information? There is no “right”
answer.

• _Be safe._ Stay calm and respectful. Do not lie to agents, which can be a
crime.

• _If you comply,_ agents may scrutinize and copy your sensitive data.

• _If you refuse,_ agents may seize your devices. They also may escalate the
encoun-ter, for example, by detaining you for more time.

• _If you are a U.S. citizen,_ agents must let you enter the country.

• _If you are a lawful permanent resident,_ agents might raise complicated
questions about your continued status as a resident.

• _If you are a foreign visitor,_ agents might deny you entry

